# php5 and jpeg8



## cosmoarg (Apr 11, 2010)

hi pals,
I'm havin the following stuff starting php5 and gd

```
Unable to load dynamic library '/usr/local/lib/php/20060613-debug/gd.so' - /usr/local/lib/libjpeg.so.10: version LIBJPEG_7.0 required by 
/usr/local/lib/php/20060613-debug/gd.so not found in Unknown on line 0
```
my jpeg version is 8 , installed from ports.
I'm using freebsd 8, apache 2 , php5.2.12 (have to stay in that version)

any ideas how to fix?
thanks
mariano


----------



## gilinko (Apr 11, 2010)

You need to rebuild the php5-gd extension, something that should have been done the same time as when you updated jpeg-7 to jpeg-8.

If you haven't updated your ports tree yet(and thus get the 5.3 version), then go to graphics/php5-gd and reinstall that port.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Apr 11, 2010)

Yes, you should have followed the procedure in /usr/ports/UPDATING when you upgraded to jpeg-8.

See entry:


```
20090719:
  AFFECTS: users of graphics/jpeg
```


----------



## cosmoarg (Apr 11, 2010)

I've check in /usr/port/updating but i cna't find any line related to jpeg-8, but to jpeg-7 (20091110)
my problem is my app does not run in php 5.3 that's why I'cant go to that version. I need to use php 5.2.12 with gdlib support.
any ohter idea to go back from jpeg-8 to jpeg-7?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Apr 11, 2010)

Neither "jpeg-7" nor "20091110" are in /usr/ports/UPDATING... Maybe in an outdated ports tree they are?

Anyway, short-term solution:

[cmd=]ln -s /usr/local/lib/libjpeg.so.11 /usr/local/lib/libjpeg.so.10[/cmd]

Or look into ports-mgmt/portdowngrade, but actually going back one JPEG version may break every port depending on the newer version.


----------



## cosmoarg (Apr 11, 2010)

thanks for your solution, but i've already tried and did not work.


```
20090719:
 704   AFFECTS: users of graphics/jpeg
 705   AUTHOR: [email]dinoex@FreeBSD.org[/email]
 706
 707   The IJG jpeg library has been updated to version 7.0.  Please rebuild all
 708   ports that depend on it.
 709
 710   If you use portmaster:
 711
 712         portmaster -r jpeg-
```

I think i will need to user portdowngrade. any cvs to recommend?
thanks
mariano


----------



## cosmoarg (Apr 11, 2010)

*php5 and jpeg8 [SOLVED]*

Hi pals,
finally i 've made it.
deinstall jpeg from ports (make deinstall)
and then install jpeg-7 from source
after that, a ln -s to libjpeg.so and it's done
thanks
mariano


----------

